

How plain, old WiFi will revolutionize the cellular industry - skennedy
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2013/11/21/how-plain-old-wifi-will-revolutionize-the-cellular-industry

======
bradleysmith
had not heard of cell providers that were offering streamlined integration
with wifi for call and text. I don't know if it's revolutionary, but it
certainly got my attention.

thanks for the share.

